# Looking for a violin teacher



## Wilma Flinstone (Nov 16, 2013)

Does anyone know of a person who would be able to give violin lessons in the Caldas da Rainha area?

Since last October I have been let down twice by a music academy. 

I was also told of a Spanish violin teacher who lives in Rio Maior. I left my details, but the teacher never got in touch.

It seems to be asking the impossible to find a violin teacher, so any help in my search would be gratefully accepted.

Many thanks.


----------

